# The Forest



## Reyna Malone (Nov 14, 2016)

Scenario:
You(your fursona or OC of choice) are walking through the park, and you notice an overgrown trail. Curious you walk along it. About half an hour later, you reach a clearing, imideately noticing a large circle of stones with carvings on them on your right and a crystal clear lake on your left.

This is a SFW RP, but outside of that, be as crazy or wild as you want to be with your characters!


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 14, 2016)

Reyna Malone said:


> Scenario:
> You(your fursona or OC of choice) are walking through the park, and you notice an overgrown trail. Curious you walk along it. About half an hour later, you reach a clearing, imideately noticing a large circle of stones with carvings on them on your right and a crystal clear lake on your left.
> 
> This is a SFW RP, but outside of that, be as crazy or wild as you want to be with your characters!


... what


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 14, 2016)

When I saw the title of this thread, I immediately thought about a cannibalistic tribe and multiple Burt Reynolds


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Nov 17, 2016)

How crazy?


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 17, 2016)

As long as it's not nsfw/adult entertainment material, it's okay.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 17, 2016)

The setting isn't enough to begin with, unless you're ok with random people walking in and messing around until everything is an out-of-control chaos


----------

